# Toby



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I know some of you have seen my signature and know that my Toby passed away. Since you all shared with me the adventure of getting him from the Kings and saw him grow through pictures, I wanted to let you all know.

Toby passed away this past Sunday at about 4:30 AM. It appears to have been a Seizure and it all happened very quickly. There was no time for anything.

I have many loving memories of my Toby, he was a ray of sunshine in our lives and had the most even temperament a dog owner can ask for. We feel blessed to have been able to share his life for a while.

Toby was already 2.6 years and was mostly silver by now. I had just given him a summer cut (myself) and although I never liked short hair on Havies, I thought he looked gorgeous.

Here are some pics that I know you'll all enjoy, the ones with short hair are the last pictures I took of him and the one of him sleeping with me and Bumi was a week before he passed. That is how he spent his weekends.

This is a poem that I got yesterday from the Vet that received us at the emergency clinic last Sunday. She sent me a beautiful card along with it.

*I Am Not There*
Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn's rain.
When you waken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight.
I am the stars that shine at night.

Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there, I did not die.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your smiling boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of the sudden loss of handsome Toby. Sending hugs and sympathies your way.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Zury, I am so sorry for your loss. I know the feeling, having gone through it 3 years ago, also very suddenly and unexpected. It's very difficult and especially with such a young dog. My thoughts are with you and Bumi too. I had seen that poem before and love it. Be strong. Toby will be waiting for you on the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Losing a beloved pet is so difficult - very sorry for your loss.

Deb


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

:hug: So sorry about losing Toby...must be very difficult.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

What a lovely pup Toby was! I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

So sorry for your loss  It's always hard to hear something like this.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures of your sweet boy.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh Zuri! Lo siento mucho. I am so sad. Un fuerte abrazo! Hugs.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

How sad for you; I'm so sorry.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Condolences. Our hearts go out to you. Been through it many times in our life as we have owned many dogs over 68/69 years. We have fond memories of them all.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

I am sorry to read this very sad news. I remember reading your posts when you first picked him up from the Kings. He was a special little guy for sure.
RIP sweet boy.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry. They give us so much more than they ask from us. Wish there were more we could say or do to help with the heartbreak of losing him.


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear


----------



## lilybit (Oct 16, 2013)

I know there are no words to ease the pain.. but I am thinking of you. So very sorry for your loss..


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. You and yours are in my thoughts.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know what to say other than I'm very sorry for your loss. I hope you know that all of us on HF are thinking of you and sending you our love and condolences. :angel:

-Jeanne-


----------



## Nancy Collins (Mar 20, 2013)

I am so so sorry for your loss. :'( I don't mean to seem insensitive, but as a fellow havanese mama, I just want to know if y'all have any idea what caused the seizure? (was he by any chance taking Trifexis?)


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family at this time. I know you will miss your sweet and beautiful companion. Give Bumi lots of hugs from all of us.
Thank you for sharing the beautiful poem and precious pictures of Toby.
Take care,
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zuri, i know we had already talked, but I wanted to say again how sorry I am. It breaks my heart that you lost your sweet little guy so young. Extra hugs to Bumi and you. :hug:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Nancy Collins said:


> I am so so sorry for your loss. :'( I don't mean to seem insensitive, but as a fellow havanese mama, I just want to know if y'all have any idea what caused the seizure? (was he by any chance taking Trifexis?)


Nancy, we dont know. It was really unexpected. He was not on Trifexis. 
He was fine the night before. I had stayed up until midnight making him a batch of home cooked food, the kitchen overlooks the dogs' room and he was awake watching me and sniffing, half his body on the bed, the other half sprawled on the floor...


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

So very sorry for your sudden loss


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh so sorry to read this, we share the excitement of the new pups and grieve the loss of those gone. Way to soon and sudden, I'can't imagine and don't want to. So glad you have Bumi Big Hugs!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

A heartbreaking loss. There are no words...so sorry!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is heartbreaking

xoxo


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh no! I am also so sorry for your loss. My heart aches with you and I offer sincere condolences.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. There are no words.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm so terribly sorry to read this; it made me weep - like Mary, I knew that beautiful poem. Losing a dog is always awful, but when they are so young it is perhaps the hardest - my first Coton was 4 when she died, but after two years of illness so I had time to get used to it...except one never does. The shock for you must be dreadful, and I can only send deepest sympathy from across the Atlantic and say how very, very sad I am for you, and for Bumi. Much love to you, and many thoughts.


----------

